# I have found a weight loss shake that is awesome.



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have found this shake that is loaded with vitamins and protein. It taste great to. It is body vi. Some people are using it for a muscle builder to instead of weight loss. I just wanted to share this with others. All us girls at the Farm I work at are starting the program. My boss has lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks and says that her old horse injuries that usually hurt her are even feeling better. If anyone wants to know more about it let me know I am happy to share it.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

raywonk said:


> I have found this shake that is loaded with vitamins and protein. It taste great to. It is body vi. Some people are using it for a muscle builder to instead of weight loss. I just wanted to share this with others. All us girls at the Farm I work at are starting the program. My boss has lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks and says that her old horse injuries that usually hurt her are even feeling better. If anyone wants to know more about it let me know I am happy to share it.


I would LOVE to hear about it. I'm trying to build muscle and loose weight in order to be a better rider. For those critics YES I work out.. currently doing 30 day shred which I might add has been kicking my tuckus!! I plan to graduate from that into PX90. I figure after 30 days of the previous I should be fit enough for the PX90 to not be as painful ha ha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm actually going to bed but I just wanted to post this

I totally read "Shake weight loss" as in a shake weight was found dead on the corner of Adder and Kippling.

I gotta stop watching infomercials.. 

Cool about the shake though, feel free to shake!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm actually going to bed but I just wanted to post this
> 
> I totally read "Shake weight loss" as in a shake weight was found dead on the corner of Adder and Kippling.
> 
> ...


I'm so confused. I absolutely could not understand a word of that ha ha.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been working so hard to drop the weight after my son and kind of hit a stopping point so I am excited to start this to help push me to my goal. I was did not want to just put the web page on hear and people think I am just pushing this product that is not my intentions. I have watched my other horse friends on this for weeks now and wanted to share it. Take the Challenge | Body by Vi Promoter - Terri Layer I have my Dr looking into it to for me. I think I am going to put my son on a half of shake a day added to his food just to give him more of the nutrition he is missing from his diet. He dose not eat well. We have tried some of the products in the stores but he dose not like the taste of them. He loves this shake and there is so many ways to change up the taste. It also looks that it will be cheaper on me than what I can buy in the stores.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

raywonk said:


> I have been working so hard to drop the weight after my son and kind of hit a stopping point so I am excited to start this to help push me to my goal. I was did not want to just put the web page on hear and people think I am just pushing this product that is not my intentions. I have watched my other horse friends on this for weeks now and wanted to share it. Take the Challenge | Body by Vi Promoter - Terri Layer I have my Dr looking into it to for me. I think I am going to put my son on a half of shake a day added to his food just to give him more of the nutrition he is missing from his diet. He dose not eat well. We have tried some of the products in the stores but he dose not like the taste of them. He loves this shake and there is so many ways to change up the taste. It also looks that it will be cheaper on me than what I can buy in the stores.


Ha ha, my son is also on a Pediasure funk... he's 2 and still won't eat solids. I'm lucky because my doctor actually writes out a prescription for us and our prescription insurance actually pays for most of it...but I have to doctor it up as he doesn't like the taste of most of the flavors ha ha.Maybe this stuff will help with his nutrition too, will ask his pediatrician what he thinks. 

Thanks for the share.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My auntie was on those... and I spent a week with her and I had them when she did... they were pretty good, but I was only on them for a week, so I didn't notice any differences


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Your welcome. My boy is 4 and only eats pizza chicken and chips. So I know that he needs more. 

QHriderKE how is your aunt likeing the program?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Those shakes have been popular then disappeared from popularity time and again because many will tell you that you regain the weight that was lost and then some. There is now scientific evidence that the act of chewing is very important in the signals the body receives whereas the drinking of fluids does not have the same affect.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Careful that you don't go over board with the shakes. They shouldn't replace any meals unless you are super pressed for time. Like the poster above me said people generally gain the weight back. All this shake is making you do is intake fewer calories in an ready and convenient way. And generally if you carry extra weight your old injuries feel better once you loose it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm.. I think I'll stick to the typical shake with fruit and veggies added in there. 



Cinnys Whinny said:


> I'm so confused. I absolutely could not understand a word of that ha ha.


Trust me I don't either...


----------



## HFH (Jul 1, 2012)

*Shake it off*

Ii've tried some weight loss shakes and they are great, but I found just cutting gluten out of my diet has helped me a lot and I seem to be able to digest my food better, and have a lot more energy


----------

